

Tusul.net - Web Analytics for the rest of us - Srkn
http://tusul.net/l9Glgb
A simple approach to web analytics. We're at the beginning of this business so constantly improving/changing things. We're very open to your suggestions from what can be there on the dashboard to site design. Thank you very much.
Serkan
======
gojomo
For testing:

<http://tusul.net/dlkbdE> -> <http://news.ycombinator.com>

Stats:

<http://tusul.net/stats/dlkbdE>

~~~
Srkn
Make public option is added. You can now make link stats publicly accessible.

------
pclark
why wouldnt you use a _tiny_ url and kill 2 birds with one stone?

